# Landau 1256 Casting Deck Mod



## trevormlb (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is the boat before I started...


----------



## trevormlb (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## trevormlb (Oct 20, 2009)

This is the boat after cutting the top off the front bench and setting the 2 1/4" aluminum bracing.c


----------



## trevormlb (Oct 20, 2009)

I have street signs I bought from the reycling facility near my house for the decking. Between the support beams I am putting in three hatches for storage and the livewell. Everything will be riveted except where the beams attach to the actual boat. I am bolting them down so I can remove the whole platform. This way I can fix any problems without the hassle of removing rivets.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

Your pics aren't showing up.... #-o


----------



## trevormlb (Oct 20, 2009)

Really? They are on my screen. Here are the links... 
https://www3.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=1882982006/a=15522274_15522274/

https://www3.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=1883033006/a=15522274_15522274/


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

I believe you gotta be a member to view your pics :?


----------



## shizzy77 (Oct 20, 2009)

yup, one step better then a red X, its a red box!!!


----------



## trevormlb (Oct 20, 2009)

Who isn't a member?


----------



## trevormlb (Oct 20, 2009)

Can you see the pics now?


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 21, 2009)

I see the pics just fine. Since you cut a hole in the top of that bench I am guessing its going to be storage?


----------



## trevormlb (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm putting the live well in the center and battery/storage on the sides.


----------



## trevormlb (Dec 4, 2009)

So I attached the hinges,covers, added the side bracing and put the cooler in that will be my live well. I have the deck completed but I'm waiting for the rain to stop before taking more photos.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 4, 2009)

Really like your design! Very efficient use of the space and it looks sturdy. =D>

How thick is that decking material?


----------



## trevormlb (Dec 5, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> Really like your design! Very efficient use of the space and it looks sturdy. =D>
> 
> How thick is that decking material?



It's made from a traffic sign and is pretty thick. I'm guessing an 1/8" thick. The signs cost me $20 at the recycle facility and the bracing was $40 at a fabricator. all together it cost me a little over $80 to do this.


----------



## JBoze (Dec 30, 2009)

Any new pics?


----------



## trevormlb (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry for the delay...It's most of the way finished now. I need to straighten a few things out but it has been working well. The sides are riveted down so I have the three compartments in the middle.


----------



## trevormlb (Feb 2, 2010)

The furthest back compartment holds my live well and the middle compartment holds the battery. I designed my live well after the "Live Well Project" on this site(thanks Russ010). I also left the ends open for sliding my rod tips into. I still need to install a switch for the live well and I need to add lights. The whole thing is bolted down and I plan on taking it off soon to paint it. I am also trying to rebuild my transom mounted trolling motor so I'll post more when I finish.


----------



## trevormlb (Jun 3, 2010)

I put all of my pics in the gallery to make it easier to go through them
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=298


----------



## Mpd165 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ive been lurking for a while, looking at all the posts and mod designs. I really like yours, but had a question. Did you cover the deck in any type of carpet or nonskid material? It seems like the aluminum would get slippery when wet. Have you had any issues with that?


----------



## trevormlb (Sep 20, 2010)

Mpd165 said:


> Ive been lurking for a while, looking at all the posts and mod designs. I really like yours, but had a question. Did you cover the deck in any type of carpet or nonskid material? It seems like the aluminum would get slippery when wet. Have you had any issues with that?



Yeah, it can get slick. I'm looking at putting down durabak 18https://www.nonslipcoating.com/ . That's why I used SS bolts to attach the platform to the boat. That way I can take off the whole thing before painting it. If you want to go cheaper just paint it with a aluminum paint and put down some sticky shower grippers. Whatever you do make sure you use a light color on the deck to keep it cool.


----------



## Mpd165 (Oct 25, 2010)

I like that the whole deck is removable. Can you post a few close up pictures or details on how you attached the deck to the boat? What type of hinges did you use?


----------

